# Best rigid fork



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

I ride 29er single speed, I'm big (240lbs) and ride pretty hard on tough single track. I'm looking to upgrade my stock ugly CroMoly forks. Question: will carbon fiber be suitable for the stress I put on gear? I'm looking at Origin 8 or maybe even Niner carbon forks (if I can swing the budget!). Others I should consider?


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

"Search" makes good forks.


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

SeaBass_ said:


> "Search" makes good forks.


(edit) Good on you for owning up:thumbsup:

To the OP, I just recently build up a rigid 29er and considered a carbon fork. Ended up going with a custom Walt Works cromo fork and am glad I did. After 5 months of riding it is beat to ***** but still perfectly functional. If I had gone carbon, it would have been replaced long ago. FWIW I'm 210 lb's fully loaded.


----------



## slalomnorth65 (Oct 18, 2009)

Vassago Odis Fork


----------



## Jimi_Lee (Jul 2, 2010)

I would go with a custom steel like Walt Works or Vicious... I know a lot of carbon forks have weight limits a bit lower than what you weigh, and if it is going to have a bumpy life than steel is the way to go. Those custom forks can be made at pretty comparable weights to carbon.


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

I couldn't be happier with my Salsa. Low budget and sweet ride. I tried carbon, but I really couldn't feel much of a performance/compliance difference.


----------



## Kranz (Apr 24, 2007)

slalomnorth65 said:


> Vassago Odis Fork


i'll second that.


----------



## adoble (Aug 19, 2007)

I've got the Niner carbon fork and it is a great fork, it took me a few months to get use to the rigid riding style and now I don't even miss the suspension. The Niner fork does a nice job of sucking up the small bumps and once I started really picking the smooth lines it's been great.


----------



## jj1075 (Oct 11, 2006)

I rode a Black Ops carbon 29er fork for 2 years at 243lbs. The fork outlasted the KHS SS 29er frame I used the fork with easily. I rode the fork pretty hard on northern Nevada trails and a bunch of rough stuff in and around the Lake Tahoe area with no problems at all.
I'm down to 200lbs and in the middle of switching the Black Ops fork over to a 2009 Haro Mary frame that I just purchased on ebay. I have the utmost confidence in the Black Ops.

You'll be fine on a black Ops or similar/same White Brothers carbon fork. I think they are the same fork-only re-branded. Black Ops was less expensive however.

good luck,

JJ


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I've had great results with the Shimano Pro carbon fork on my Misfit DiSSent. I'm around your size and I never feel like I have to shy away from anything.


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

white brothers Rock Solid


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Chapped Hole said:


> Leaving a comment like that makes you look like a jack a$$
> .


I agree. My apologies to the OP.


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

Niner carbon all day long. A bit pricey but well worth it. I also had an Origin 8, nice fork for the price. Basically the same as a White Brothers for a fraction of the price.


----------



## lwebber60 (Aug 13, 2008)

Another vote for Vassago Odis fork, this is one sweet rigid fork! 
and the price isn't bad either!


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

*Niner carbon folk..*

Wasn't there a weight limit when it first launched? I like mine quite a bit- but it has a very different feel than steel.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Waltworks - It will be designed around your weight and will be custom "tuned" to have the ride properties you are looking for. Cheaper than Niner or White Brothers and backed with a Lifetime warranty!

http://www.waltworks.com/dev/faq/forks.php


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Flat Ark said:


> Waltworks - It will be designed around your weight and will be custom "tuned" to have the ride properties you are looking for. Cheaper than Niner or White Brothers and backed with a Lifetime warranty!
> 
> http://www.waltworks.com/dev/faq/forks.php


Yeah, I will third that option and add that my Waltworks fork is the smoothest rigid fork I have ever ridden. It tracks likes a rigid fork should, yet is super compliant. It will be custom made for your bike's geometry, your weight, and your riding style. He can even build one for a 20MM axle if that is your style.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

SeaBass_ said:


> I agree. My apologies to the OP.


nice move ... someone showing character in the SS forum.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

sprocket47 said:


> I'm big (240lbs) and ride pretty hard on tough single track.


Unless you have your heart set on a carbon fork, I also like the Waltworks. Walt will make a fork to suit your size and riding style. Not to mention the coolness factor of having something not pulled off an assembly line, but made just for you.

Brian


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

SeaBass_ said:


> "Search" makes good forks.


I think this is an excellent post.

I feel like the 29er forums might have more information.


----------



## gonzo (Feb 18, 2004)

*Bling this and Bling that*

The best rigid fork for your money. Voodoo fork for $60 new.

It as a rake so it rides so smooth and is solid.

I KNOW because all my bikes have one. I tried a stright fork with no rake and boy it was rigid and it SUCKED the big one.


----------



## Samhain (Jul 22, 2008)

slalomnorth65 said:


> Vassago Odis Fork


Finding one right now is the hard part.


----------



## _daemon_ (Sep 16, 2007)

Niner if you have the money otherwise the On One


----------

